# DJI Phantom 5 Drone To Have Interchangeable Lenses?



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 21, 2018)

```
<p>It looks like the upcoming <a href="https://photorumors.com/2018/03/18/dji-phantom-5-drone-to-feature-an-interchangeable-lens-camera/">DJI Phantom 5 will have interchangeable lenses</a>. This could be a game changer for consumer drones.</p>
<p>The lens in the image above is a 50mm, it would be likely DJI would announce a few prime lenses with the Phantom 5.</p>
<p>We expect to see both the DJI Mavic Pro II and DJI Phantom 5 to be announced in the next couple of months.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## LSXPhotog (Mar 21, 2018)

Adding a drone into my business has been monumental. A gimmick I never considered a serious tool has been invaluable to my business. The DJI Phantom 4 Pro was the best purchase I made last year next to my Canon 85mm f/1.4L IS USM.

I'm very excited to see what this drone can do. I would love to add more versatility to my drone in the future.


----------



## zim (Mar 21, 2018)

Talk about adding insult to injury, even DJI are releasing a new 50mm lens....... come on Canon!

 ;D


----------



## brad-man (Mar 21, 2018)

zim said:


> Talk about adding insult to injury, even DJI are releasing a new 50mm lens....... come on Canon!
> 
> ;D



EF-M 32mm f/1.4 STM


----------



## AvTvM (Mar 22, 2018)

most important info missing as so often ... what sensor size are we talking about? [on Phantom 5 camera] ?
if *dwarf sensor* ... 1/2.3” as on Phantom 4 .. no need for interchangeable lenses ... the cheapest, all plastic compact camera 10x zoom will suffice for that


----------



## zim (Mar 22, 2018)

My previous comment was an attempt (perhaps a poor one) at a joke of course I'm well aware of sensor size multipliers.

A controllable zoom would be pretty cool though and make more sense to me. I don't have a drone some maybe already have that?
How about slinging that Canon 100-400 smart phone camera under one assuming it's really light!


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 22, 2018)

LSXPhotog said:


> Adding a drone into my business has been monumental. A gimmick I never considered a serious tool has been invaluable to my business.



Same here, though I went for the Mavic Air as I travel extensively. Interested to see what the Mavic Pro II brings to the table but so far I am pretty happy with the Air.


----------



## deleteme (Mar 22, 2018)

What would be a game changer would be the ability to zoom remotely.


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 22, 2018)

Normalnorm said:


> What would be a game changer would be the ability to zoom remotely.



I might be relatively new to this drone stuff but I can't, at this point, see much utility to a zoom. I'm sure higher end users might but they should be in the Inspire range, as a minimum, anyway so they already have lens choices.


----------



## crazyrunner33 (Mar 22, 2018)

Normalnorm said:


> What would be a game changer would be the ability to zoom remotely.



I would be very interested to see how they would deal with the change in center of gravity when zooming.


----------



## deleteme (Mar 22, 2018)

privatebydesign said:


> Normalnorm said:
> 
> 
> > What would be a game changer would be the ability to zoom remotely.
> ...



The utility comes from being able to choose position (thus perspective) and then crop appropriately.

The range need not be great but a 2x or 3x would be very useful.


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 22, 2018)

Normalnorm said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > Normalnorm said:
> ...



I'd think that would be accomplished more easily with a higher resolution sensor and cropping. Don't get me wrong I have a decent amount of real estate experience where the position is the most important aspect of the shot, but a zoom seems to me a touch redundant for what we are using drones for especially when we can get 20 MP resolution stills already.


----------

